# Welches Netzwerkkabel kaufen?



## Airborne101 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich habe vor mir ein neues Netzwerkkabel zu kaufen. Da ich aber keine Ahnung auf dem Gebiet habe bräcuhte ich ein bisschen beratung.

Das Kabel müsste für Lan-Parties geeignet sein, und auch zur datenübertragung (auch von sehr großen dateien, habe nämlich vor die ganze platte meines alten rechners auf meinen neuen zu übertragen). es muss direkt von einem computer zum anderen und mit switch übertragen können, also beide möglichkeiten. Außerdem muss es Gigabit-Lan unterstützen. 
so, was ich denke das ich weiß ist dass ich ein Cat. 6 kabel brauche, das Gigabit unterstützt. jetzt hab ich aber auch von Cat. 7 und 8 gelesen. was ist da genau der unterschied und was wäre dass beste? aber das kabel muss alle von mir gennanten kriterien unterstützen.

danke für eure hilfe,

mfg Airborne101


----------



## Chron-O-John (25. Februar 2009)

So erstmal diesen hier:
Twisted-Pair-Kabel ? Wikipedia

Cat5e ist für Gigabit Ethernet vollkommen ausreichend, wenns nicht gleich 100m lang sein soll. Und vergleich Preise, Saturn & Co sind da echt teuer!


----------



## Kadauz (25. Februar 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Cat5e ist für Gigabit Ethernet vollkommen ausreichend, wenns nicht gleich 100m lang sein soll. Und vergleich Preise, Saturn & Co sind da echt teuer!



Richtig!

Außerdem ist es technisch bei einem Kabel nicht möglich, sowohl Verbindung mit von Switch zu PC als auch PC zu PC zu realisieren.

Für PC zu Switch reicht ein "normales" Patchkabel. Von PC zu PC benötigt man ein Crossover Kabel. Ebenso zwischen zwei Switches, die keine Crosslinkfunktion unterstützen, dort brauch man ebenfalls ein Crossover Kabel.

ABER: Bei den neueren Gb Netzwerkkarten ist eine Automatik verbaut, die das selber regelt. Somit kann man wenn ein PC Gb Ethernet hat, auch ein normales Patchkabel verwenden, um zwischen zwei PCs eine Verbindung herzustellen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (25. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber die meißten Switches können heutzutage auch autosensing, von daher eigentlich egal. Außerdem Wollte er eh nur ein Kabel für Switch <-> PC


----------



## Kadauz (25. Februar 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Ja, aber die meißten Switches können heutzutage auch autosensing, von daher eigentlich egal. Außerdem Wollte er eh nur ein Kabel für Switch <-> PC



Stimmt nicht, lies richtig. Er wollte beide Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Chron-O-John (25. Februar 2009)

Huiuiui, sorry, normalerweise lese ich genau, diesmal nicht; ich hoffe du vergibtst mir


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2009)

warum zu cat 5 e greifen, wenn cat 6 inzwischen qusi nicht mehr teurer ist???

hab hier cat6 liegen 10m für 12 euro...


----------



## Kadauz (25. Februar 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> ich hoffe du vergibtst mir



So sei es!


----------



## dot (25. Februar 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Ja, aber die meißten Switches können heutzutage auch autosensing, von daher eigentlich egal. Außerdem Wollte er eh nur ein Kabel für Switch <-> PC



Dann ist er auf einer LAN und die Switche koennen genau dies nicht. So ist es doch meistens 
Ich wuerde ein CAT5e/6 Patchkabel + Netzwerkkabel-Crossover-Adapter RJ-45 Netzwerk-Patch-Kabel TP Twistedpair Patchkabel Crossoveradapter bevorzugen.


----------



## Airborne101 (26. Februar 2009)

danke erstmal, aber sehe ich das jetzt richtig dass man ein crossover kabel nich  mit einem switch dran benutzen kann?Und versteh ich das dann auch richtig dass ich ein Crossoverkabel mit einem Switch benutzen kann wenn der dieses autosensing hat, also mein (unser) Switch is auch recht "neu" 1 jahr hat er jetzt auf dem buckel. is ein 8-Port Gigabit Switch von Netgear. Der müsste denk ich mal dieses autosensing haben.

@dot: "und somit auch für 100 M/Bit geeignet", geht das ding jetzt nur bis 100Mbit oder gibts da auch neuere von die Gigabit unterstützen.Sorry würd ja selbst mal im internet gucken, aber das is grad so lahm...das läd 90% der seiten nich,sry^^





> ABER: Bei den neueren Gb Netzwerkkarten ist eine Automatik verbaut, die das selber regelt. Somit kann man wenn ein PC Gb Ethernet hat, auch ein normales Patchkabel verwenden, um zwischen zwei PCs eine Verbindung herzustellen.



Also mein Rechner is ganz neu und hat ne Gigabit-Karte, wenns noch wichtig is, es is das Asus P6T.


----------



## Krautsalat (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich greif das Thema noch mal auf, weil ich wissen will ob moderne Onboard LAN-Controller auch mit normalen Patchkabeln umgehen können.

Kadauz hat da was erzählt:


> Bei den neueren Gb Netzwerkkarten ist eine Automatik verbaut, die das selber regelt. Somit kann man wenn ein PC Gb Ethernet hat, auch ein normales Patchkabel verwenden, um zwischen zwei PCs eine Verbindung herzustellen.



Ich hab ein Gigabyte EP45-DS4


----------



## riedochs (9. Juli 2009)

Krautsalat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich greif das Thema noch mal auf, weil ich wissen will ob moderne Onboard LAN-Controller auch mit normalen Patchkabeln umgehen können.
> 
> ...



Das die Netzwerkkarten automatisch zwischen Crossover oder nicht Crossover wäre mir jetzt neu. Bei Switchen kenn ich das.


----------



## midnight (9. Juli 2009)

Doch, mittlerweile können das auch die Netzwerkkarten selbst.

"Normales" Netzwerkkabel gibts nicht. Du kriegst neu an sich eh nur noch Cat5e, dass is halt quasi Standard und für den Heimgebrauch völlig ausreichend. Gigabit-Lan kann jedes halbwegs morderne Kabel auch. Steht drauf 

so far


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Juli 2009)

Ein stinknormales Cat5e und gut ist.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2009)

Diese "Automatik" ist Teil des Gigabitstandards, also schlichtweg bei allen neuen Geräten zu finden.


----------

